# Two pulley chain tensioner



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

I am running a Rohloff on a full suspension bike, and am looking for a better chain tensioner. I need one with two pulleys to take up enough slack. I have used both of Rohloff's own, but I am not happy:
- The regular type gets in the way when removing the rear wheel, and must be completely unmounted.
- The DH type is better, it only needs to be loosened. However, the jockey wheels quickly deteriorate so they require significant force to turn. One is now worn out and almost completely stuck, after about one season use.

Therefore, I am looking for something better. The best would be something like a rear derailleur that you can swing out of the way for wheel removal, but I am OK with loosening a screw to remove the wheel. I do not want something that has to be completely removed (like Shimano Alfine).

Fire Eye The Spur II seems like it might fit the bill, but I am not sure if it will actually swing out. Anyone with experience with this?

Other suggestions?

Thanks,
Arne


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have one and it is the best, paul makes really nice stuff. http://www.paulcomp.com/melvin.html


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

I've used the Rohloff XC tensioner for the last 3 years and it seems to work for me. I know what you're referring to when removing the wheel, however. A little trick to make it easier is to dismount the chain before removing the wheel. I pull the chain off the front chainring and then off the rear cog, resting it between the cog and the dropout on the frame. This allows the wheel to move freely "around" the tensioner as you remove wheel without the chain limiting the range of motion. Try it and see if it helps.

Good luck!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

why not just use an old derailleur?

(thinking a tuned/shaved vitnage campy or dura ace would at least add some style, any dual pulley tensioner's just as if not more ugly than a derailleur)


----------



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the input.

The Paul tensioner looks quite good. Will it swing back when removing the wheel?

I am currently using an old derailleur, but it looks stoopid, and I think it will be more prone to breaking. The trails I ride are quite rough.

Other tensioner suggestions are welcome!


----------



## slalomnorth65 (Oct 18, 2009)

When you say swing back, it acts just like a derrailuer but smaller lighter, etc.


----------



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

How are the pulley bushings/bearings? Do you think they will have a long service life in muddy/gritty conditions, like those on a derailleur? One of the pulleys on the Rohloff is just pushed onto a thick axle with no tension adjustment, and it has worn out much too quickly in my opinion. It looks like the Paul bushingh design is more like a derailleur, which would be good.

Paul costs about 2X the Fire Eye, so I want to make sure it really is good for my application. Fortunately, I found a retailler that did not charge USD25+ to ship it abroad, like most do.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

https://labs.yesspro.com/products/etr-d


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

shirk said:


> http://labs.yesspro.com/products/etr-d


I have one of these and really like it. I'm running it on my Anthem SS though, not an IGH bike.

It would be possible to modify the top roller and fit a pulley if you really wanted to but i've not had the chain slip off or worried about any noise so far.


----------



## arne_and (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks, looks like a reasonable option. I'll probably try the Fire Eye though, it has two pulleys that are Shimano compatible (can easily be replaced with bearing pulleys) and it swings back for easy removal. It costs much less too.


----------

